# wood gas generators



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been investigating wood gas as a fuel source to run a generator for my homestead in the event that gas or propane were not available. It seems to be the answer. I have gotten the following instructional materials to accomplish the construction of such a generator and I thought I would share what I found. Building such a generator required quite alot of skill with a torch and welder so be forewarned before you consider constructing one yourself. 
I bought the blueprint from mother earth news which dates back to 1981 and costs $15.00. It seems worth it as it provides a materials list and full pictures of the assembly. I got a DVD off E bay from www.stakproperties.comj for $19.99 which has alot of information gleaned from old books and manuals dating back to WWII. It also has plans but the finished product is not as professional as MEN's or the ones on instructibles.com for a unit from GEK. You can look at the information on instructibles but cannot download it unless you are a pro member which costs $22.00 per year. I think it's worth the price to join as there are hundreds of projects on that site.There are also alot of videos on U tube.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

I like the gek for an off the shelf system because running an engine is the direction that company has designed their product for. The company you mentioned is going with cooking gas. Yes same gas but gek has the other items that you will need.
Personally,, I'd just build my own gasifier if you have basic metal working tools and skills.

jim


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

yahoo groups has an active woodgas group that has just about all you would ever want to know for free.


----------

